# 3 legged tad



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I know there has to dozens of threads on this but I've tried searching but can't seem to find any, so please direct me to them. I have a tad near oow but is missing a front leg  I've heard of this with wild frogs & bad environmental conditions but seeing it in your frog room where you pamper your frogs & tads is humbling to say the least. Do I have to but the poor devil down (if it lives when it morphs) Obviously it should not be bread but would it be cruel to to keep it as a handicap frog ?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

maybe this will help you
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/22867-3-legged-tad.html

i read thru many other threads about 3-legged frogs and most people keep it and it usually will be able to adapt to life with 3 legs, so it should be fine


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Guess I'll give little gimpy a chance


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

is that an auratus?


----------



## FRISCHFROGS (Jan 15, 2012)

Please don't make 'bread" out of it!
It is too cute.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

euthanasia of frogs is easy (the procedure). its understandable that you have a sentimental attachment to this particular animal, but consider that the time you will place into the care of this animal (housed separately to avoid breeding) could be much better spent tending to your healthy animals.

its a part of breeding that virtually all of us have to learn to deal with, but its a necessary task. 


go get some 23% benzocaine orajel, and simply apply it liberally to the ventral side o the animal. benzocaine is an anesthetic so what your attempting to do is overdose the animal, causing the nervous system to stop working which quickly and humanely dispatches it.

james


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

bristles said:


> I know there has to dozens of threads on this but I've tried searching but can't seem to find any, so please direct me to them. I have a tad near oow but is missing a front leg  I've heard of this with wild frogs & bad environmental conditions but seeing it in your frog room where you pamper your frogs & tads is humbling to say the least. Do I have to but the poor devil down (if it lives when it morphs) Obviously it should not be bread but would it be cruel to to keep it as a handicap frog ?


Search Spindly Leg Syndrome.. You have a froglet with a classic example of the condition. 

Ed


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

If the little guy comes out of the water and hunts and feeds well, it is certainly not cruel. You should do what YOU are comfortable doing. 



bristles said:


> but would it be cruel to to keep it as a handicap frog ?


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

goof901 said:


> is that an auratus?


yes it is a highland bronze auratus


----------



## glass frog (Dec 19, 2011)

Name it tripod and keep him alone or give it a buddy of the same sex when you learn what it is.


----------



## FRISCHFROGS (Jan 15, 2012)

I 'm sure there is someone who will adopt your little tripod to save it from being put to sleep.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

if you are gonna euthanize it, i might consider adopting him...


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

i'll take him


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

In some cases the affected frogs manage to get by but they typically do very poorly when they have to compete with other frogs so whoever takes it should be reminded that it should be housed alone... 

Ed


----------



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

I had a tripod azureus. He had all four legs but one remained attached permanently to jis torso. He lived for quite some time and ate well. It can happen as a part of spindly leg problems.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

In MOST cases they suffer a slow starving death. Only you can make the call, but don"t be selfish when considering this animal's quality of life.


----------

